# High Fever Following Spay/Vaccines



## Supernova (Dec 18, 2015)

I had Nova spayed on December 8. I don't have the invoice in front of me and don't know much about vaccinations, but she got everything she needed at that time. The surgery went well, and her incision is almost healed. Under the incision is a lump, which I understand is a normal suture reaction. She never licked at it or seemed to be in any pain. It was difficult to control her activity after the surgery; she was very hyper and wanted to be back in play mode. 

The follow-up on Tuesday went great except the vet took her temperature and it was sitting around 103.5. The day before, I had noticed Nova didn't quite have the energy she usually does. She also wasn't eating much -- nibbling once in awhile, but not finishing her food like she usually does (I have to give her small amounts throughout the day, she won't graze). The vet said that her temp was normal during surgery. She gave subQ fluids and on Wednesday I checked Nova's temperature myself and got 99.5-100.5. The vet requested I call first thing once I checked it, so I did and she scheduled an appointment to double check for Thursday. 

I brought her in first thing in the morning, and she was very scared. Typically while we wait in the exam room, she's curious about all of the things on the table and wants to walk around. This time, she stayed in her crate for a long time and clung to me when the vet came in. She gets nervous around new people, so it's not terribly strange, but she didn't react to the vet that way before. The vet took her temp, but I could tell she was concerned because she left the thermometer in for much longer and didn't say anything. Nova's temp was 105.5, and the vet immediately asked if I could bring her in for an ultrasound first thing this morning. 

Nova is acting like her usual self, other than that one lethargic day. She's eating all of her food, and constantly trying to get at mine. She's drinking water and going to the bathroom normally. Tonight while petting her I noticed what feels like a tiny scab on her back, so I will have the vet check that out too. Because of the vet's reaction to her temp and eagerness to get her an ultrasound, I'm very worried. I'm naturally an anxious person but this has kept me up all night and I'm dreading the possibility that something is wrong with Nova. 

Is any of this stuff normal following surgery? PetMD has the following to say about fevers: 

"The cause of the fever is not always obvious, as in fever of unknown origin (FUO), which is defined as an elevated temperature on at least four occasions over a 14-day period without any obvious cause. Otherwise, fever is considered a healthy biological response to a bacterial or viral threat. The fever is a response to the threat of disease, and not the disease itself. It should be remembered that fevers can be beneficial for a sick animal, as it lowers the rapid division of bacteria and enhances the body's immune system response. However, a fever that is too high or goes on for a prolonged period of time needs medical treatment."

Obviously I'll know more in just a couple hours, but I thought I'd see if anyone had gone through something similar or has any advice for me.


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

I wish I knew more but I am glad you are taking her in to be checked out. I will say a prayer for Nova. I understand why you are nervous but hopefully it was just a fleeting thing.


----------



## Supernova (Dec 18, 2015)

Your prayer worked! Good news, her temp was back to acceptable (102.3)! We went ahead and did the ultrasound anyway, just in case. Everything looked great, the only thing they found was that her kidney appeared to have an "outline". I guess normally the kidney is just a dark blob but she has a light ring around hers in the images. They suggested it's incidental and not related to any health problems. The big lump under her incision looked like normal suture reaction and should hopefully be gone soon. For now, we're assuming the Clavamox is working and there's no risk of infection. 

I am unbelievably relieved to know my baby is just fine.

Also, Amelia is adorable.


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Sending more healing prayers and I hope she's right as rain soon


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

Oh thank goodness she seems ok!


----------

